# Kyowa Zero Mesh 18" Question



## dubluv2003 (Oct 22, 2010)

Hi, looking into getting a set of these wheels but I am trying to check my numbers and make sure they will work the way I want them to. However, I thought I had a pretty good, yet basic understanding of offset, but apparently not.

The wheel specs are as follows, 

18x8 et+35 (2 inch lip)
and
18x8 et+35 (3 inch lip)

I am having a hard time understanding how the wheels can have the same width and offset with an inch difference in the lips.. I want to obviously have the 2" lip up front and the 3" lip in the rear. I was under the assumption that with a deep lip like this the offset would almost alway be negative or be much wider.. idk, could some one help me out here? or is this just a type-o?

Link to said site..

Kyowa Zero Mesh Wheels


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

Either it's a typo, or the relationship between the face/spokes/lip is more convex than the 2" lip model. In other words the wheels won't look exactly the same.


----------



## dubluv2003 (Oct 22, 2010)

87vr6 said:


> Either it's a typo, or the relationship between the face/spokes/lip is more convex than the 2" lip model. In other words the wheels won't look exactly the same.


I started to come to this conclusion my self. Looked at the pictures really hard and it looks like the face for the 3" is much much thinner. No thanks, I will not be getting these.


----------



## ChrisMan287 (Jan 7, 2012)

I wouldn't bother anyway. Kyowa sent me one wrong wheel out of four  

In a nutshell, I ordered a set of wheels, they sent me one wrong one (how the **** does that even happen?) and couldn't send me the right one. I then ordered a new one, sent the wrong one back so I could be reimbursed and now they're not accepting it and not giving me my money back. Avoid this company!!


----------



## dubluv2003 (Oct 22, 2010)

ChrisMan287 said:


> I wouldn't bother anyway. Kyowa sent me one wrong wheel out of four
> 
> In a nutshell, I ordered a set of wheels, they sent me one wrong one (how the **** does that even happen?) and couldn't send me the right one. I then ordered a new one, sent the wrong one back so I could be reimbursed and now they're not accepting it and not giving me my money back. Avoid this company!!


 Damn thats sh!tty. Yeah, Im definitely not going with these anyways. Probably just going to build as set of RS. lol


----------



## ChrisMan287 (Jan 7, 2012)

dubluv2003 said:


> Damn thats sh!tty. Yeah, Im definitely not going with these anyways. Probably just going to build as set of RS. lol


Don't get me wrong, I love the wheels but that's just bad business. 

:banghead:


----------



## desmat (May 26, 2000)

dubluv2003 said:


> Damn thats sh!tty. Yeah, Im definitely not going with these anyways. Probably just going to build as set of RS. lol


I was also looking at these Kyowas but ended doing this. :thumbup:

Was also looking at BDA Lux (pre-order?) and Cades Zeus (based in UK) if you're absolutely looking for this mesh style.


----------

